# $1k Canada Goose Jacket + $700 iPhone = Can't even fart out a buck



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I think we have all seen these people in our backseats. People wearing these fancy Canada Goose coats that cost nearly a thousand bucks playing on their $600-900 iPhones, but can't even fart out a buck, cash or in-app, for their underpaid drivers. smh lol

How many stars do ya give these cheap humans under these two conditions?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Lyft (I can rate up to 24hrs after)
5 stars = cash tip or tip in app
4stars = no tip, good trip
1 star = no tip, sighed in frustration at unavoidable traffic, generally unpleasant, etc.

Uber (immediate rating)
5 stars = cash tip/excessive surge
4 stars = UberX no cash tip, didn't make me wait, pleasant
1 star = all uberpoo & unpleasant UberX without cash tip


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Lyft (I can rate up to 24hrs after)
> 5 stars = cash tip or tip in app
> 4stars = no tip, good trip
> 1 star = no tip, sighed in frustration at unavoidable traffic, generally unpleasant, etc.
> ...


Since I have no chance with you, I'll tell you the truth, lol.

On my good days I would probably give them a 3 star. On my bad days, less than 3.

But people wearing these jackets and playing on expensive phones, I'll shooting them with 3 stars (or maybe 2 or 1, on my bad days). I'm just saying, two items totally $1.7k or more, and you can't poop out a buck. Man... that's pretty low, hahah

p.s. change your pic back what are you doing man..smh


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Lyft (I can rate up to 24hrs after)
> 5 stars = cash tip or tip in app
> 4stars = no tip, good trip
> 1 star = no tip, sighed in frustration at unavoidable traffic, generally unpleasant, etc.
> ...


 Around how many people have you rated low for no cash tips? Have they retaliated?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

htboston said:


> I think we have all seen these people in our backseats. People wearing these fancy Canada Goose coats that cost nearly a thousand bucks playing on their $600-900 iPhones, but can't even fart out a buck, cash or in-app, for their underpaid drivers. smh lol
> 
> How many stars do ya give these cheap humans under these two conditions?


I have a $800 iPhone to use on uber...making monthly payments....just saying.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

htboston said:


> People wearing these fancy Canada Goose coats that cost nearly a thousand bucks playing on their $600-900 iPhones, but can't even fart out a buck, cash or in-app, for their underpaid drivers.


They can afford $1000 coats and $900 iPhones because they don't waste money giving you a tip.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> They can afford $1000 coats and $900 iPhones because they don't waste money giving you a tip.


Thank you for your valueless comment. Gonna store that in my memory bank for later.



freddieman said:


> I have a $800 iPhone to use on uber...making monthly payments....just saying.


They still can't spare a buck either way...


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Lyft (I can rate up to 24hrs after)
> 5 stars = cash tip or tip in app
> 4stars = no tip, good trip
> 1 star = no tip, sighed in frustration at unavoidable traffic, generally unpleasant, etc.
> ...


I don't do Lyft but My Uber ratings are similar. But only cash tips get 5 stars. MAYBE people who are really sweet and it's a 2.0+ surge (if I'm feeling nice) get 5s.
Everyone else, 4 or less. People who make me wait, ESPECIALLY those who arrive with 10 seconds to go on timer, get 1. People who eat or drink without asking (to show some respect and be polite) get 1. Anyone I never want in my car again, 1.



Uber's Guber said:


> They can afford $1000 coats and $900 iPhones because they don't waste money giving you a tip.


That's how the rich cheap tightwad assholes stay rich. They're miserable, no one likes 'em, they're repulsive and have no friends, but that extra dollar they saved for themselves after cheaping out on a tip they should have left their driver? That dollar makes it all worth while. : /

I work with men who earn $200k - $300k annually that are cheap as HELL and leave barely 15% at a business lunch when a server deserves well above that....they wonder why they have no true friends and why no one wants to go out socially with them.

I've seen these cheapos in action at business functions with open bars (where it's standard to tip $2-$3 in cash for each drink since the alcohol is FREE) and they'll have the balls to hit on the female bartenders and wonder why they're being rejected immediately and consistently....ummmmm, because no one wants to date a tightwad, perhaps? These guys don't get it. They think they're doing these women a favor by asking them out, and can't comprehend how a "lowly bartender " would have the nerve to reject them. Oh, that lowly bartender is 1,000 times smarter than you, and she doesn't want to be seen in public with someone who treats his server like crap. It's vey easy to figure out, really.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

htboston said:


> I think we have all seen these people in our backseats. People wearing these fancy Canada Goose coats that cost nearly a thousand bucks playing on their $600-900 iPhones, but can't even fart out a buck, cash or in-app, for their underpaid drivers. smh lol
> 
> How many stars do ya give these cheap humans under these two conditions?


One is plenty.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I don't do Lyft but My Uber ratings are similar. But only cash tips get 5 stars. MAYBE people who are really sweet and it's a 2.0+ surge (if I'm feeling nice) get 5s.
> Everyone else, 4 or less. People who make me wait, ESPECIALLY those who arrive with 10 seconds to go on timer, get 1. People who eat or drink without asking (to show some respect and be polite) get 1. Anyone I never want in my car again, 1.
> 
> That's how the rich cheap tightwad assholes stay rich. They're miserable, no one likes 'em, they're repulsive and have no friends, but that extra dollar they saved for themselves after cheaping out on a tip they should have left their driver? That dollar makes it all worth while. : /
> ...


She is talking to you steve2016


----------

